# Saturday pics (finally)



## blindbat (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are some pictures from my trip last Saturday with Captain Jake. The amberjack was 50 lbs (well 47.5 to be exact). Excellent day. A trip to remember.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice aj and nice gag. looked like a great day to be on the water.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT pictures! Thanks for sharing your trip!:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a nice day and some nice pics too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice! Bet the AJ was fun.



Mark


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

What lake was that you were fishing on.... Man those seas were looking great...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, it is Bottom Fishing Big Fish season for sure. Great job.:bowdown


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

When pictures are posted like this I cannot view. I click and it opens a new window to the forum home page. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Billable (11/28/2007)*When pictures are posted like this I cannot view. I click and it opens a new window to the forum home page. What am I doing wrong?


I think your not logged in. It may say your logged in up top but do it again

I had the same thing happen to me. I logged in twice and it worked.

Oh, sweet pics blind!:clap


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

You da man! That was the problem.


----------

